# Sunset Ridge Villas St John



## hajjah (Mar 6, 2011)

We just booked a unit today for July.  Since we've never been to St. John, can someone provide any updated information about this resort?  I've read all the reviews on TUG and the BBS, but nothing is recent.  Did we make a good decision to book this resort just to be on St. John?  We also plan to rent a vehicle, so any advice would be very much appreciated.  Thanks for your help.   
Best travels to all.


----------



## learnalot (Mar 6, 2011)

hajjah said:


> We just booked a unit today for July.  Since we've never been to St. John, can someone provide any updated information about this resort?  I've read all the reviews on TUG and the BBS, but nothing is recent.  Did we make a good decision to book this resort just to be on St. John?  We also plan to rent a vehicle, so any advice would be very much appreciated.  Thanks for your help.
> Best travels to all.



I haven't stayed there, but St. John is great.  I think there are some reviews for the resort on Redweek.


----------



## LisaRex (Mar 7, 2011)

I haven't stayed there, but St. John is a marvelous island.  We stayed at the Westin villas but traveled every day to a different beach on the island, so we didn't spend a great deal of time at the resort.

You have two options for car rentals. You can take the ferry over to St. John and rent a car in Cruz Bay.  Or you can rent a car in St. Thomas and take the car ferry over to St. John.  The latter is usually the cheapest route, but it's not as convenient as the former. 

FYI, car rentals are very expensive either way you go, so be prepared for sticker shock.  Also, when you get your car, make sure that it has good tires and brakes.  St. John has lots of steep hairpin turns and you want to make sure that your car can handle them safely.   An SUV or jeep is a must, IMO.


----------



## jqg1956 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Sunset Ridge*

We own a November week at Sunset Ridge and love it - be aware that there is no a/c in the villas, but there are ceiling and floor fans and since it way up Jacob's Ladder there are lovely breezes.  It can be difficult to find the first time up, but the website has good directions.  It is a private enclave with good views.  The owners management committee has done an outstanding job of refurbishing and I would not hesitate to recommend it to anyone.  As to jeep rentals, we have always used St. John Car Rental right up from the ferry dock.  Very accommodating, with the advantage of being able to park in their lot while in town.  Hope this helps.


----------



## hajjah (Mar 10, 2011)

Yes, thanks so much for the help.  I will continue preparing for our trip after reading your suggestions.  Does anyone know if unit C is a good one?  That's what we have been assigned via RCI.


----------



## JudyH (Mar 12, 2011)

Please be sure to write a review.  I didn't know there was any thing other than the Westin St. John.


----------



## hajjah (Mar 13, 2011)

I've noticed that the resort's reviews definately need to be updated.  We will be sure to post our comments.


----------



## jqg1956 (Mar 13, 2011)

Unit C is perfectly situated in the middle of the 6 units - it overlooks the main pool with great views towards STT.


----------



## hajjah (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks for the updates.  Is is absolutely neccessary for us to rent a jeep/4x4 while staying at Sunset Ridge?  I am seeing some great deals on other cars for the month of July.  The lowest I've seen for the jeep is around $475.00.


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 14, 2011)

hajjah said:


> Thanks for the updates.  Is is absolutely neccessary for us to rent a jeep/4x4 while staying at Sunset Ridge?  I am seeing some great deals on other cars for the month of July.  The lowest I've seen for the jeep is around $475.00.



Most rental cars on St. John are 4WD. This is a MUST if you are staying at Sunset Ridge or want to explore other areas of the island where there are steep hair pin turns(especially if there is wet pavement from a rain shower)


----------



## Carolinian (Mar 14, 2011)

Did you get this as a trade?  If so, congratulations!  St. John is one of the hardest trades in the Caribbean.


----------



## hajjah (Mar 15, 2011)

Yes, I was shocked to find this as an exchange via RCI points.  I just happened to go on RCI's website to search for July and there it was.  One of my close friends has been trying to go to St. John forever.  When I told her that I had a unit on hold, she said book it even though we normally stay in gold crown resorts.  I decided to look at this vacation as an adventure, especially since the units have no AC.  As for the car, I will take your advice and book the 4x4.  There's no point in us trying to save a few dollars only to have problems getting around the island.  I'm pretty sure that most of our days will be spent outside of the resort.
Btw, do people actually use those little private pools?  Judging by the photos, that pool is very tiny.  I hope that the upgrades are good since I found so many ugly pictures of the units.


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 15, 2011)

Without A/C the small pools are very private and refreshing. They are about 4' deep and have a ledge to sit on. The large pool there is always empty since there are only 6 Villas that share it. You can contact the Management company and they may do a "meet and greet" since you are an RCI Exchanger. Sunset Ridge is not the easiest place to find, especially if it's dark.  Their contact is
info@cimmaronstjohn.com


----------



## tombo (Mar 15, 2011)

Carolinian said:


> Did you get this as a trade?  If so, congratulations!  St. John is one of the hardest trades in the Caribbean.






hajjah said:


> Yes, I was shocked to find this as an exchange via RCI points.  I just happened to go on RCI's website to search for July and there it was.  .



That hurt didn't it Carolinian. You were hoping they would say DAE, SFX, or some other independent exchange company, but no they got the trade through RCI. Another happy RCI member, another successful RCI exchange.


----------



## hajjah (Aug 6, 2011)

I just sent my review of Sunset Ridge Villas.  I could not wait to leave this place after one night.  All I can say is never again.  To the owners, I'm glad that you enjoy your vacations at Sunset Ridge.  It's just was not a place for my friends and I to vacation.  We hated the place.


----------



## jqg1956 (Aug 8, 2011)

Its a shame you had such a poor experience.  You are entitled to your opinion and have a right to express it.   Personally, we love the place.  I've never travelled to the Caribbean in the middle of the summer, so perhaps that makes a difference, especially regarding the bugs.


----------

